# Loose stanchion base, what repair?



## batkins61 (Jul 14, 2008)

We're looking at buying a 2003 Beneteau 361 but it has a loose stanchion base. Around the base are semi-circular cracks in the gelcoat, and it definitely looks like the stanchion was struck or pushed inboard. The stanchion is located almost exactly on the beam on the port side.

Assuming that the stanchion was forced inboard enough to cause the gelcoat damage, what damage could be expected below the gelcoat? How are the stanchions mounted and bedded on these boats, and what kind of repair would be required?

Thanks!


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

generaly they are mounted with machine type bolts and held by nuts underneath,sometimes these are accessable from inside near the gunnel,sometimes not,sometimes the nuts are glassed in place so you can tighten or remove the screws/bolts from above,if possible use a backing plate underneath even large stainless flat washers will do,be sure to use a sealer beneath the stantion,the craze cracks can be sanded and patched with gelcoat or a product called marinetec


----------



## batkins61 (Jul 14, 2008)

I'm mostly worried about structural damage to the deck itself, or worse, the deck/hull joint. I didn't see any damage to the toerail there (pried up or bent), but I may have missed something. If the stanchion was pushed seriously inboard, could there be serious structural damage, or would it fail in a more benign (to the deck, anyway) way?


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

The fiberglass beneath the stanchion base is likely damaged to some degree. How severe the damage can't be known without sanding away the damaged gelcoat to see what the laminate looks like. The hull deck join may or may not have been damaged, depending on what kind of impact and how strong an impact caused the damage at the stanchion base.


----------



## batkins61 (Jul 14, 2008)

I just uploaded a photo I took showing the base and cracks: http://dl.dropbox.com/u/15063119/IMAG0141.jpg

My main goal here is to avoid paying for a survey if this looks like a serious issue that isn't fully repairable for a reasonable cost.

Thanks!!


----------



## sailingdog (Mar 19, 2006)

Those look more like stress cracks than impact damage... though there can be a lot of overlap between the two in the case of a stanchion base. Is there actual damage to the stanchion or signs of an impact to it? I doubt there is...and would guess that that is from someone pulling on the stanchion as they're exiting the boat or leaning on it as they're coming aboard. * Is that by any chance one of the lifeline gate stanchions? *


----------



## merc2dogs (Jun 5, 2004)

I'd consider it a fairly simple repair, and would be afraid of the boat. Though judging from what looks like moss at the base, I'd not be surprised to find wet core.
Simple here depends entirely on your expertise, though.

My advice would be to inspect on your own, make a list of any repairs you see it needs, then dig through the site for write ups on doing the work. If you feel that you'd be comfortable in doing the repairs you see, or having them done, then look into a survey.


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

i think i would remove the stantion then remove the toerail and sand off the gelcoat where it is crazed,do a close inspection of the fiberglass underneath then reapply the gelcoat,i wouldn't worry about the texured nonskid near the base,don't forget to rebed the toerail screws and stantion base,i doubt the toerail has nuts underneath,or you could just rebed and retighten the stantion and watch for leaks inside


----------



## sawingknots (Feb 24, 2005)

btw there is a technigue to restore the texured nonskid it involves using a special material that shapes the gelcoat before it hardens


----------



## rmeador (Jan 16, 2010)

I wouldn't be surprised if that was due to the winter shrinkwrap pulling the stanchion inwards. I saw several boats with that kind of damage when I was looking at boats, and my current boat has had that happen to 2 stanchions this winter (people talked me out of putting cross braces this year, never again am I listening to them). The owner of one of the boats I looked at was actually fixing the problem while I was looking at the boat, it seems like a very easy repair. I'll be doing it myself in a month or so.


----------



## padean (Jul 5, 2001)

I agree with SailingDog.... That looks more like stress cracks to me. I don't like the design having a stanchion base partially supported by the toerail, and would expect marks like that from pulling on the lifelines. 

Not a difficult repair, but I agree with others that you will need to make sure the core is not wet at this location. If so, it can be dried out and reinforced pretty easily as long as the hull/deck joint integrity is not an issue, which ic should not be from this kind of cracking. 

The boat definitely needs a little TLC though, based on the photo you provided. I would look carefully for other minor neglect problems both on deck and below.


----------



## batkins61 (Jul 14, 2008)

Thanks all! I appreciate all the information!

No, this isn't a gate stanchion, and there is no visible damage to the stanchion, toerail, or the hull. The boat will get a full survey, and I've already discussed the problem with the surveyor, so hopefully we'll get to the bottom of the desk issue 

Thanks!


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Padean,

Our C&C has stanchions which are made for the toe rail. They are very sturdy Easy to replace. Never have to worry about cracking or the gelcoat, dont get loose and spongy bases from use, Not sure what design you have seen in the past, but this is opne of the superior features we have on the boat

Dealer of Bavaria Yachts, Contest Yachts and C&C Parts


----------

